# MOHS Procedure



## amurray@centralutahclinic.com (Apr 29, 2011)

Hello All,
Can someone help me to understand CPT code 88342 vs CPT 88305? Can you bill the two codes out together with a 59 modifier or is this considered Bundled?

Thanks you,
Cindy


----------



## MaryG215 (Jun 1, 2011)

CPT 88305 is for the surgical pathology and CPT 88342 is for the Immunohistochemistry stains (IP's) and yes you can bill both and it is not considered bundling.


----------



## juliet (Jun 15, 2011)

*88305 and mohs*

question for you:  why does the CPT book state you should not bill the 88305 with the MOHS.... This is a RAC initiative now.  They are taking monies back with teh 88305 and the mohs.........have you run into this?


----------



## DeeCPC (Jun 17, 2011)

juliet said:


> question for you:  why does the CPT book state you should not bill the 88305 with the MOHS.... This is a RAC initiative now.  They are taking monies back with teh 88305 and the mohs.........have you run into this?



Basically the reason that 88305 usually can not be coded with Mohs is because the surgeon is the pathologist so there normally is no need for a seperate path on the lesion.  With that said, 88305 can be can be coded under certain circumtances such as missing original path report or biopsy followed by Mohs on the same day.  Mohs is only performed on certain types of skin cancers and a biopsy is required to determine if Mohs is appropriate.  

In our practice the biopsy is done then the Mohs is scheduled so the money is collected for the 88305.


----------

